# What is this Pleco?



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I seen some Pleco's at our LFS that look very much like a bristle nose without the bushys in his nose,,,what might this be?


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

A picture would be helpful. More description please!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

They might have just been baby bristlenose that hadn't started to grow their bristles yet. Were they labled as anything?

-Flynn


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

perhaps a common pleco? lol


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

may be a female


----------

